# Hats Off to You Guys!!!!!!!



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

You folks that do 1/35 and 1/72 scale are fantastic!!

Just doin' my first, and it's stressin' my eyes, and my ol' noodle.

The detail is phenominal, and it's soooooooo tiny.

Ya'll gotta be masochists, or just too darn good for your own good. Ya'll are ANIMALS. Keep it up.

Military truck civillian cinversion WIP. Engine done, duals complete except for hub and lug nut detail. 

YOU'RE ANIMALS :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fantacmet (Sep 6, 2007)

Hang in there, and remember the magnifying glass is your friend when yer eyes go. Mine are starting to go at the age of 29, but my issue is distance. They really aren't that bad, but I'm used to having better then 20/20 my whole entire life until very recently. To the people who have 20/20 I ask how could you live with such poor eyesight. My lenses correct me abck to what I am used to so with my glasses i see better then 20/20. Without them, I can barely read street signs from within my truck. Up close I'm fine, but once in awhile a magnifying glass still helps and if i used it more my builds would probably come out better. Just hang in there though and remember, is long as yer happy with it, that is what matters most.


----------

